# Cheap reliable place to get phone unlocked?



## rarchy (Apr 1, 2014)

I tried to buy a sim yesterday from DU but discovered my iPhone phone is locked (despite O2 telling me it isn't!). The guy told me I can get it done somewhere central but it costs about 200aed - this seems pretty expensive.

I've found a couple of places online but doesn't say cost.

Anyone know anywhere (preferably central or near to airport area) that does this for a better price? I'd like to get 2 phones done and don't really want to pay 400 AED if I can avoid...

Don't know if model of phone makes a difference but I have an iPhone 4s and an old 3 (eventually want a 5s but have to make do with these for now...)

Thanks! 

Rachel


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Any of the little phone shops in Satwa will do it for you, but just note if you jailbreak it, if you upgrade any of the apple software it will lock up.

You can go online to apple and get the codes to unlock them - at a cost of course.


----------



## nerd_deluxe (Nov 19, 2013)

*Jailbreak != unlock.*

I learned that one the hard way. I spent the better part of a day fighting the latest iOS update and jailbreaking the phone - only to find I couldn't use a du SIM. I could download and install all the software I wanted from non-Apple store sources, but that's it. Which was great. Except I didn't really need/want those apps, and my employer wouldn't let me use it as BYOD while jailbroken.

Awesome. But I can now officially jailbreak a phone, for whatever good that does me.

For Americans the unlock code needs to come from the carrier to which is was locked - for me AT&T had to unlock my phone. So if O2 won't give it to you, I used iProService. They're an American company (Oregon I believe), but claim to be able to unlock any phone. It took the full time for mine (3 weeks with ATT), so if you need it faster, I *think* they have an expedited service. I think. Check the website. They'e also good on responding to e-mail - same business day for them.

Also, make sure they can unlock O2 (they list what they can unlock) and that all your info is correct - model, EMEI, etc. Cost me $74 USD.

Oh yes, and be careful asking around at little shops. One pretended not to hear me and leaned in and said - that's not legal here any more. True? No idea. Something lost in translation? Who knows? But the UAE does seem pretty strict on intellectual property. I didn't really believe it either, but a co-worker just got a rather expensive jaywalking ticket - considering the amount of that I see around here... So I suppose anything is possible.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
We unlocked our iphones through Orange before coming to UAE. They were out of contract and Orange charged a nominal fee - around £25 per phone. They apply to Apple and you get a message after a little while that the phone is now unlocked - BUT in order to confirm this - you needed to connect phone to a computer and use the itunes software for the last part of the unlocking procedure.
Did O2 get you an official unlock and did you need to do the above procedure?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## rarchy (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi,

Thanks everyone for the advice.

My phone is out of contract and just on a cheap rolling month by month one (I left it too late to change to pay as you go but will do that when I'm next back!) When I spoke about it with O2 on tues they were the ones who suggested unlocking it, and I was about to be passed to someone who would do it and was then told because I'd bought it from carphone warehouse it should already work. I wish I'd tested it then and there with a friends sim.

I have filled in an online form on O2 for it to be done but it seems to takes ages! Also don't know if my phone needs to be in the UK?

In the meantime I'll take my other rubbish old iPhone to one of those shops in satwa tomorrow and see if they can do that. I'll check with them about the jailbreaking etc. I already got a sim as I had to have a number to apply my for Emirates id so got a free Du one

Is there a specific part of satwa I should head to? (Preferably near currency exchangeplaces too!)

Off to open a bank account now!


----------



## SgtRoswell (Apr 7, 2014)

Dont confuse unlocking with jailbreaking ! JB is a different thing altogether. 

Goto Al-ain center near Al Fahidi metro station. (You will have to change the metro line if you use red one.). I believe they will surely do it. Its a computer market specifically deal in such stuff. 

I would suggest to be careful about your stuff and personal data on your phone. 


https://www.google.com/maps/place/C...ata=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0xf4dd3c8be0cbf068


----------



## rarchy (Apr 1, 2014)

Just to update incase anyone needs a good place - Satwa Gallery in Al Hudaiba Road did it for 80 dhs! I highly recommend  

I went to al ain first but didn't realise most shops are closed til 5pm or so on Fridays! The few I found open couldn't do it... Then went to Satwa and had to go to about 20 shops til I found one who could (most either couldn't or we're going to charge over 400). This guy could do it in 2 hours and for a bargain price. Ive put the sim in and tested and it works.

(I was getting an iPhone 3G unlocked so I think as it's so old some couldn't, for newer phones it might be easier)


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Just remember the next time you do an update to the iPhone, you will be locked again.

Only the original carrier can unlock forever..


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

rarchy said:


> Just to update incase anyone needs a good place - Satwa Gallery in Al Hudaiba Road did it for 80 dhs! I highly recommend
> 
> I went to al ain first but didn't realise most shops are closed til 5pm or so on Fridays! The few I found open couldn't do it... Then went to Satwa and had to go to about 20 shops til I found one who could (most either couldn't or we're going to charge over 400). This guy could do it in 2 hours and for a bargain price. Ive put the sim in and tested and it works.
> 
> (I was getting an iPhone 3G unlocked so I think as it's so old some couldn't, for newer phones it might be easier)


Keep in mind what he did for you is called a "software unlock". As said above, if you upgrade the phones software or firmware it will re-lock it. Now that being said, since it's an old iphone 3g, it makes no sense to pay the factory unlock fee (which is right around $90 American right now) when the phone isn't even worth it. However in the future, if you have a newer phone, like an iphone 5 or 5s, the 400 dhs unlock is well worth it. 

I am in the industry, and sadly just a few months ago iphone unlocking was $1. Then it jumped overnight up to $150, and now has crawled its way back down to the $90 range. It really destroyed the market for us, and we took big losses...but basically point is, yes 400 dhs sounds like a lot for an unlock because it is...used to be MUCH cheaper back in October. just think, went from $1 to now $90. Insane.


----------



## rarchy (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for the advice, I won't ever update the software in that case! To be honest I just wanted to be able to use a sim in it and don't care for the functions, in the long run will hopefully get a 5S

I did finally get O2 to unlock my 4S so that will be safe.  (they did it same day, just filled in details online, was free)


----------



## zorro818 (Apr 16, 2014)

Does anybody know where i can get my iphone unlocked at a fair price?


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

Yes, PM me. Will need to know model of phone first (ip4, 4s, 5, etc)


----------

